# Sergio Larrain (The Rectangle In The Hand (Or Leica lol).



## enezdez (Dec 5, 2018)

I know it's in Spanish & may be difficult to understand for many of my friends but it's worth watching - regarding the life & work of a famous photographer who gave it all up - Sergio Larrain (Chilean).  If I can find it in English I will re-post...(thank you).







Cheers,

Enezdez


----------

